# I think I have IBS and Fibromyalgia - help



## jonathan (Nov 7, 2004)

Having been diagnosed Fibromyalgic last year (getting worse), I have just been told (after endless internal tests) that I have extremely severe IBS. I am 28 and have a high-flying career (thanks to hard work, not daddy's friends), but am currently having on average 1 day off work a week. So far, my employer has been understanding, yet getting fired/re-tasked seems iminent. I am not seeking legal advice (I do not expect an employer to put up with this business risk), but would just like to know if there's anything I can do (apart from illegal, pain-killing substances) to combat some of the pain/considerable inconvenience/depression I am going through. I have tested the waters with some of my friends, but they seem to find it funny and are not being supportive. I don't have anyone else and I just feel dirty and inadequate. I take maximum-strength antidepressants following a couple of "closet" suicide attempts and am constantly exhausted with headaches and painful legs. I feel like my life's just jumped ahead about 50 years and it's really not worth fighting my corner anymore. Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## Feisty (Aug 14, 2000)

Jonathon,Are you taking any meds specifically for the IBS? If you are IBS/D, you may benefit from Immodium AD (over the counter med.) to help slow the action of the intestines down. It helps some people. You may also want to discuss that issue with a gastroenterologist and just tell him point-blank that you are very concerned about the possibility of losing your job due to the IBS, and you need someone who is willing to work closely with you to find something that will help. Don't be afraid to be upfront. It's your health and well-being. If the Doc is a caring individual, he/she will try to work with you to find something that helps you. If not, find another. I'm sure each one of us on this board can tell you we have all been down that road a number of times!The pain from the Fibromyalgia is not fun. I've had it for 18 years. Not much in the way of meds have helped me. I no longer take any anti-depressant type meds---due to adverse effects. They actually made me worse and I was also suicidal. That was 2 years ago when I almost went over the edge. I take Skelaxin (a mild muscle relaxant) as needed. And to help me sleep some at night, I take 2 Skelaxin and a Benadryl and most of the time 2 Extra-strength Tylenol. That buys me a few hours of sleep anyway. I hurt all the time, and live with a constant headache that escalates into a migraine at least 4 days out of every week. I know what you're going through. I have 2 grown sons about your age. The oldest ( he's 30) has a lot of anxiety problems and seems to have inherited some of the same health issues as I have. As far as I know, he does not have FM as of yet, but I am concerned that he's headed that way also. The younger son (he's 27) was born with a multitude of health problems and struggles to this day. So, I know what you are going through. Take each day as it comes. Have you tried any slow stretches several times a day to try and keep the muscles a little more pliable? They help me. But you have to remember to be patient and to do them slow. No bouncing when you stretch. Do you have access to a warm pool? Try some swimming----but don't exert yourself too much. Just slow laps, etc. Some times the combination of the warm water and the movements may help. Perhaps some physical therapy sessions, if your Doctor will refer you. Have you ever tried a Therapeutic Massage? They are so relaxing! I love them---when I can afford them!!! Hang in there! This board is wonderful. It's my life line these days. There's a lot of good advice given. And, we are also here as a "sounding board" if you need one of those, too!Keep us posted, okay?Sincerely,Karen------------------There is a silent strength within each soul, and that strength is multiplied for those who remember that they do not walk their path alone. Thomas J. Edwards


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Just want to welcome you to the board Johnathon. I don't know whether I have any wonderful advice for you but, I'll give it a go. I would suggest that you see the doctor who prescribed the antidepressants and tell him what is going on. A med change may be in order, or perhaps a doctor change for a second opinion. It is imperative that you get the proper sleep because this can affect the pain and your mood the next day. Hopefully you can find a way to get the help you need without over-medicating, or using the wrong drug.Like Feisty suggested, it is also necessary to get your IBS-D under control, as I take it that is why you are calling in sick. Have you tried the Caltrate (Calcium Carbonate)? Have you had your doctor check for any underlying problems like possible bacterial, fungal, or parasitic infections? I had IBS-C and later developed a fungal over-growth as the result of taking long-term antibiotics. You may want to check to see if you have any food/beverage/additive intolerences causing problems so you can avoid them. I had a double-blinded sublingual provocative testing along with the usual blood and intradermal testing that uncovered some food triggers. This often develops post-infections, although I had hints of some as a child. Did they check your gallbladder and pancreatic enzyme function? They may uncover some underlying problem there.Good luck to you Johnathon. It sounds like you are going through a difficult time. You are in my prayers. We have a few guys on the board. I hope they will see your post and offer some support too.M.


----------



## Nina M (Feb 10, 2001)

Wish I had some answers or words of wisdom to offer Jonathon but 'fraid the best I can do & say is don't let the general ignorance of the medical profession get to you, try to remember that they really don't know as much as we or they sometimes think. There are good medico's out there, hopefully you will locate them quickly. The CFS/ME/FMS/IBS syndromes seem to overlap & intertwine in some individuals which makes things difficult for you and the doctors to know just exactly what is going on. Best advice I can give is direct you to some good webpages with excellent research that help suggest some possible avenues of exploration. CHECK OUT ALL THE PAGES. 1. First one deals with parasites frequently overlooked as a cause of IBS & other syndromes. You may not have any but worth checking out & knowing reliable labs for tests. http://wbara.idx.com.au/dfragilis/links.htm 2. Second one is one of the best sites there is for info on ME/CFS/FMS, it's the Alison Hunter Memorial Foundation Homepage; http://www.ahmf.org/index.html This page has info from all the major researchers, summaries of presentations of the CFS World Conferences 98/99 & is sponsoring the Dec.2001 conference. Also has links to all the best web & support group sites in ALL countries. You may be able to locate one in your area & get recommmended doctors list from them. Good luck, and remember, "don't let the bastards grind you down", because they're out there & you're gonna meet them. The other thing to remember is yes, some people do recover. http://wbara.idx.com.au/dfragilis/links.htm


----------



## weener (Aug 15, 2000)

Hi Jonathan:I agree that it's time to go back to your doc to discuss your ibs/fm condition or to find a new doctor. I've had this condition for 15 yrs and have gone through the gamut of doctors. Find one that is knowledgeable about fm or have them refer you to a specialist (my diagnoses was by a rheumatologist). I have a friend who has fm and she was on zoloft for years and all of a sudden it appeared that the anti-depressant wasn't working as well. She ended up going back to the doc and had her meds changed and she is feeling much better. Trying to get the support of family and friends has taken a while. I think they understand, but don't truly understand what I go through. I tried to educate them if they ask questions. I'm wondering if you have a fm support in your area. Please don't feel that you are alone in dealing with this, we are here for you. Good Luck & God Bless.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2001)

I have had IBS for twenty plus years plus back/shoulder/arm pain,difficulty sleeping,panic disorder. The Anxiety attacks are the only thing that has stopped. I have never been diagnosed with Fibro but my sister has. I have so far found nothing that works for any of the symptoms consistently. I am trying to remain positive that this may happen at some point. I think ,even though it is difficult,just don't give up! To me the docs are the hardest part,if you can find a good one. I have not.Good luck and remember,you have a lot of company!


----------



## shrinky (Sep 14, 2000)

Hi there and welcome to the family.I haven't got any new suggestions for you other than what everyone else has suggested, but I would like to give you some support and let you know you are not alone with this.You are welcome to email me anytime you want whether for a chat or to let off steam.Here's my email addressshrinky###ihug.co.nzWhat kind of work do you do??? It is great when you can make it to the top on your own, I always respect people that do that.I have had fibro for 22 years now but was only diagnosed two years ago.For my pain, I take a rather potent medication of codeine continuous. They do not take all the pain away but at least they take the edge off.Take careHugsBrooke------------------B Howes


----------



## shrinky (Sep 14, 2000)

I did try to reply to you just now but it seems not to have gone through.I was just saying welcome to the family.I can't offer you any new suggestions other than what the others have said to you.You can always email me whether you want to chat or just to let off steam. Here is my email address shrinky###ihug.co.nzI have had fibro for 22 years now but only got diagnosed 2 years ago. I take codeine continuous for my pain. It is quite potent but doens't take all the pain away. At least it takes the edge off though.HugsBrooke


----------



## Guest (Jul 14, 2001)

Jonathan I just read your message and am sitting here with tears. You have to find a good doctor. They are hard to find but don't give up. Hang in there and you are in my prayers.


----------



## Guest (Jul 18, 2001)

It is common to have fibro and IBS. I took Bentyl for awhile and it really did help the IBS- Zoloft seems to help my Fibro and a arthris pain killer. I have to watch my diet. Some people do get where they have to apply for disablity, I hope you don't get to that point. Find a good dr. Linda


----------

